# Skoda octavia vrs tdi



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

looking at around a 07 saloon (170), been looking at a few on autotrader and seem to actually like them, seems like its alot/ well spec'ed car for very little money.

so iam asking what are they really like (from a owner or anyone)? any big problems to watch out for?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Ask Grizzle, he has the 2.0Tfsi, and although the engine isnt the diesel he's had alot of other problems


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

They also seem to chew thru tyres too. About 12-14k seemed the average my mate got from his, and he never drove it hard.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sirmally2 said:


> They also seem to chew thru tyres too. About 12-14k seemed the average my mate got from his, and he never drove it hard.


They only chew threw tyres because the 4 wheel alignment isnt correct one of the first things i would do find someone with a Hunter system to correct it.










Things to looks for

They have catastrophic DMF failure and clutch slipping althugh you can get a single mass flywheel for it but its not much change from 1k currently going through this ourselfs sachs SMF and organic clutch for the TFSI is £1,052 not including fitting.

Injector recalls were done by Skoda this is a recent thing for the PD and the amount that is coming back from the recall with issues is unreal.

From incorrectly fitted injectors cause fires:



















Or they are leaking diesel into the sump so your oil level increases.

Rear wiper motors are made of cheese and are £70 for the motor fairly easy to replace

Knocking noise from the suspension at the front hard to pin point down and it can be anything from bushes to top mounts even anti roll bars and wheel bearings.

Fabric on the seats wear quickly, rain sensing wipers are terrible, you get a clattering noise from the climate control which is annoying at times, driver side window leaks no idea why.

Watch out for the rear tailgate for rusting..yes rusting, the swage line that runs along the boot lid the two metal parts are bondeed together and when you close the boot ideally you should use the hook inside the boot to close but some people are slamming the boot from the outside cause stress on that bonded joint which is cracking and letting water in.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Just a few issues then! :doublesho


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like typical Vag problems then lol


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

for the money you cant really beat them, only thing that comes close is the Mondeo ST TDCi


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

But on the other hand Shauns (owner of AmD) has a 2.0 TFsi VRS, with over 100k and it has never let him down. Sill on the original clutch and flywheel! has been mapped since new too. 

BUT DMF's are massively random on how long they last! I have seen them fail with less than 2k and even know of cars with well over 200k on the clock with the original DMF.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> ^^ Just a few issues then! :doublesho





clarkey1269 said:


> Sounds like typical Vag problems then lol


Like any other brand really.

Bmw have turbo and injector failures as well as DMF
Citroen

Fords etc etc all have DMF problems

You only hear the bad things.

On the good side of the Octavia

Its great value for money, handles really well, boot space is huge, wish we got the estate version with having the dog, both diesel and petrol engines are brilliant for mpg

my car was RR at 263hp and i'm still gettin 40+mpg on the motorway,


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Loved your post "The Doctor"

http://www.civinfo.com/forum/any-non-civic-chat-here-please/76018-dear-christ-skoda.html

Sadly your civics arent any better buddy infact they are hideous looking and slow.

I fankya.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I've only ever had one engine failure (well chain failure due to crap materials/workmanship by honda)....honda accord diesel. All marques have probs, every single one.


----------



## bluevrs (May 8, 2011)

Mine nearly 6 years old , only problem I had was the Teeves abs sensor, fitted to most cars at the time, and the coilpacks going awry, ( replaced free. ) Had a Lexus before and the build quality is just as good, but not as good materials, goes like stink once remapped


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

There are issues with DPF but these are very hit and miss from what I can make out. I have the same engine in my Golf and not had one issue in nearly a year. Weekly mileage has dropped and only 6 miles too and from work plus a bit of weekend mileage. Great engine goes like stink as standard and returns excellent economy.
I got mine checked by VW for the injectors foc. They have also since sent me a letter asking me to get them checked out but it is fine. There are a faulty batch with certain serial numbers I think mainly in 2006/2007 cars but it is a free fix and owners should have been written too and may have been done already.


----------



## mantamad (Apr 17, 2008)

The car that was on fire was mine and it was caused by a mistake by my local dealer! Guess what car I drive now a SKODA OCTAVIA VRS!!!! 

I am really happy with my Skoda and will probably replace it with another one.

Simon


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Not much to touch them for the money. The 2.0TFSi will do an easy 30mpg on most journeys and I get abot 43mpg on a long run.

They go to about 245-250bhp when mapped like all the VAG range (golf, leon etc.), doesn't sound massive but the power and torque come in very early and last til 6K. So basically the engine produces close to peak power over a massive rev range, making them far far quicker than on paper figures would suggest.

Personally if I was doing under 10K a petrol model makes much more sense and even if you were doing 15K the extra benefit of less problems would lead me to the petrol engine (plus it's quite a bit faster)

The amount of kit some come with is very very good (even standard kit is quite good) I got mine 2 years ago, 1 owner 06 TFSi, Race Blue, 90K miles, FSSH, Rear Park, Cruise, Jumbo Box (adjustable arm rest with airconned storage) maxidot (better dash display) Dual climate, All electric windows, Rear Blinds, optional 18" Alloys & Auto wipers for £6300

Since I've added an OEM Columbus head unit (touch screen, full 7 digit postcode, voice control!) OEM Bluetooth with music streaming and auto lights with coming home, leaving home lights, all for £700

So for 7K I got a very quick car, loaded with gadgets (all OEM) that is very good for interior space (much bigger than a Focus/Golf), has a HUGE boot and handles much the same as a Golf Gti on which it's based on. 

The only downside is the 4 pot is a bit characterless, not the best sounding unit (no real noise tbh) and quite safe handling, with poor wet traction.

It's still a great all round package though, with lots of scope to modify if you wish as it's a Golf GTi chassis underneath, would I buy another? yes, can't think of another car that does so much for so little.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

wow some mixed opinions indeed and LOL at the honda thread, never thought it would cause so much trouble :lol:

but thanks guys about all the comments


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You bought one yet? lol


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not yet still auto trading as we speak. Pretty much what robertdon777 has said a lot of kit for very little money. But with regards to of some of the comments I got similar posts when I was looking the bora lol I guess its just the anti VAG brigade


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

There are always people who've had problems with anything and are willing to shout about it... And a few fanboys willing to defend it. What you don't get are the thousands of people for whom it's just been a reasonably good car with a normal number of problems.

The golf is a great car, vw have a reputation for being fairly well built, and a ton of minicab drivers have them - if there's one group I trust to have cheap to run cars, its taxi drivers.

Dpf issues on early 170 engines only seem to crop up if you barely go near the motorway ever. Newer ones seem to mostly have solved the problem. If you do any half hour to an hour motorway cruises once a month or more I doubt you'll even know where the light is by the time you sell it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

All car makes have troubles and weak points. Look at google and search BMW e90 creaking doors!

I use a 58 plate lci e90 daily and anyone that tells you they are far superior quality wise is telling porkies or can't see past the Badge (and i'm a BMW fan).

I've had all makes of cars and own 4 different ones at present, the Skoda is a good car, not a great one but then I don't think there is a great car in it's sector than can do as much as it does. It would be great if it felt sharper to drive, a few on Briskoda say some some shocks and springs with a rear anti roll bar transform the chassis.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

audigex said:


> if there's one group I trust to have cheap to run cars, its taxi drivers.


Unless your one of our local taxi drivers who has a 12 plate VRS tdi estate lol 


robertdon777 said:


> A few on Briskoda say some some shocks and springs with a rear anti roll bar transform the chassis.


Highly reccomend it Eibach springs, Bilstein B6's, whiteline rear anti roll bar (and anti lift kit and bumpsteer kit but thats just being a whore lol  )


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

mantamad said:


> The car that was on fire was mine and it was caused by a mistake by my local dealer! Guess what car I drive now a SKODA OCTAVIA VRS!!!!
> 
> I am really happy with my Skoda and will probably replace it with another one.
> 
> Simon


Did you see the comments on honda forum, is it really a VAG...what a load of, the injectors were siemens anyway, well all the ones I've had replaced have been.

And as you say a mistake.

The honda civic diesel...they are digging their heels with that in the exact same way as VAG, eats the flywheel, seen ones have two in less than 60k and some have an issue with the ECM being spiked and the bill for replacement is not pretty.

They have the most crazy way of testing it by robbing an ECM from a sales car to mirror the fault and trying to charge labour for the privelege, over £300 labour to diagnose, then over 1k to replace...

Mind they make sure they fit a diode after the wipers and fit a modified starter relay to stop it happening again!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Unless your one of our local taxi drivers who has a 12 plate VRS tdi estate lol
> 
> Highly reccomend it Eibach springs, Bilstein B6's, whiteline rear anti roll bar (and anti lift kit and bumpsteer kit but thats just being a whore lol  )


Whats the difference with B6 and B8 dampers that come in the B12 complete kit?.

I think I'll keep mine another couple of years (longest i've had an everyday car) and get an FL model when they are cheap (less than 7K)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

audigex said:


> The golf is an over rated dull car, vw have a reputation for being fairly well built (ahem), and a ton of minicab drivers have them - if there's one group I trust to have cheap to run cars, its taxi drivers.


All the Taxi drivers round here run Peugeots or Citroens.
407s,loads of 406s (a couple Ive been in on over 300k), C5s and those weird van mpv things.Must be as you say,Taxi drivers must run reliable stuff.
Theres one Merc E I can think of with horrendous rear arch rust,not even that old!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Whats the difference with B6 and B8 dampers that come in the B12 complete kit?.
> 
> I think I'll keep mine another couple of years (longest i've had an everyday car) and get an FL model when they are cheap (less than 7K)


B8 is for lowered cars 30-40mm, B6 is the same as B8 but only goes to a maximum of 30mm so ideal for me with the Eibachs at 20mm

Apparently you can get the B6 Adjustable 10, 10 settings from stiff right through to soft comfort setting.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

PugIain said:


> All the Taxi drivers round here run Peugeots or Citroens.
> 407s,loads of 406s (a couple Ive been in on over 300k), C5s and those weird van mpv things.Must be as you say,Taxi drivers must run reliable stuff.
> Theres one Merc E I can think of with horrendous rear arch rust,not even that old!


Just in recent times the Skoda has started to make an apperance around here. I went to Hartlepool recently and all you see is yellow Skoda's.


----------

